# Swapping positions of fridge and sink



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

One of the pains of the 2008 Autocruise Augusta is the position of the sink opposite the cooker and work surfaces. On the 2010-11 model they put a bigger fridge in (where the sink was) and moved the sink over next to the cooker. This necessitated the increasing size of the work surface with a extension.

I'd like to get mine updated to the same spec, it won't be cheap I know, the Fridge unit comes in around £1200, so with the other mods I'm looking at 2-3K I guess. But that's way cheaper than buying new again.

So does anyone know of a company that could undertake that kind of work?

It will need to be done to high standard, and of course water and gas and electric all need to be re-routed.

Anybody recommended?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you thought of asking Swift.

cabby


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening cater_racer, 

It may be worth considering the cost implications of changing your motorhome to the later model with the revisions you are looking for as an alternative to making major changes to your motorhome.

Is yours a Swift Auto-Cruise or an Auto-Cruise Auto-Cruise? Swifts first model year for the Augusta was 2009; only the Oakmont and Startrail are listed as 2008 models. I only mention this, because I know there are some late registered genuine Auto-Cruise models which may not share the same worktop design as the later vans, but I have attached a photo of the extension from a 2011 to assist with a comparison.

I couldn't locate the layout for your model, however please find attached the 2011 layout for the benefit of those that read this post. It would be helpful if you can post images of your motorhome for comparison, which may aid those wishing to provide advice.

Regards,
Chris


----------

